# Cc: Eifel Mosel Cup 2005



## Distance (21. März 2005)

Eifel-Mosel-Cup 2005
Die Mountainbike Cross Country Rennserie in Rheinland-Pfalz.
Der Eifel-Mosel-Cup wird in diesem Jahr zum sechsten Mal ausgetragen. 
Im Vergleich zu 2004 werden wieder 7 Rennen mit 2 ganz neuen Strecken gefahren. Dies garantiert spannende WettkÃ¤mpfe Ã¼ber viele Monate hinweg. Die Starter kommen schon lange nicht mehr nur aus der Region sondern aus ganz Rheinland-Pfalz, dem Saarland, Nordrhein-Westfalen, Baden-WÃ¼rtenberg und Luxemburg. Die Rennserie richtet sich an alle Alters- und Leistungsklassen, so reichte das Alter im letzten Jahr von zehn bis zu 58 Jahren. An jedem Renntag werden vier aufeinanderfolgende Einzelrennen aus unterschiedlichen Wertungsklassen ausgetragen. 
Die einzelnen LÃ¤ufe werden als Cross-Country Rennen auf Rundkursen von ca. 4-5 km LÃ¤nge auf Wald-, Weinbergs- bzw. Wiesenwegen gefahren. FÃ¼r die jÃ¼ngeren Teilnehmer werden in der Regel vereinfachte Strecken ausgewiesen. Die Renndauer ist abhÃ¤ngig von Alter und Geschlecht und betrÃ¤gt im Hauptrennen der MÃ¤nner zum Beispiel ca. 50 Minuten. Wieder dabei ist die âBitburger-Sprintwertungâ, eine Sprintwertung in den 2 Hauptrennen, die schon von Beginn an einen hektischen Rennverlauf erwarten lÃ¤sst. 

Am Samstag Abend, 16. Juli 2005 wollen wir eine kleine EMC Party in einer Gemeinde- oder Sporthalle veranstalten. Dort wird Spaghetti gegessen und ein kleines Programm angeboten, damit am nÃ¤chsten Tag das schwere Zeitfahren als Finallauf absolviert werden kann.

Ja, richtig gelesen. Wir wollen erstmalig ein Zeitfahren fÃ¼r Mountainbiker anbieten. Da wir Mountainbiker eigentlich nie auf Zeitfahrevents kÃ¶nnen und dies den StraÃenradlern vorbehalten ist, planen wir in 2005 den passenden Ausgleich. 

Der erste Lauf in Daun wird von den VULKANBIKER ausgetragen, die auch fÃ¼r den Spitzenmarathon VULKANBIKE verantwortlich sind. Man darf also gespannt sein.

AbhÃ¤ngig von den Platzierungen werden nach jeder Veranstaltung neben den Einzelwertungen in den unterschiedlichen Leistungsklassen auch Punkte fÃ¼r die sog. Cupwertung verteilt. So wird nach dem letzten Rennen auch ein Gesamtsieger in den einzelnen Klassen ermittelt.
Die Veranstalter raten aufgrund der begrenzten Teilnehmerzahl zur Voranmeldung, da nur dadurch eine Starterlaubnis garantiert werden kann. In jeder Klasse gibt es bei Meldung zum gesamten CUP eine stark ermÃ¤Ãigte StartgebÃ¼hr. Weibliche Teilnehmer starten Ã¼brigens dieses Jahr bei allen Rennen umsonst!
FÃ¼r das leibliche Wohl der Starter und Zuschauer ist bestens gesorgt.
Zusammenfassend richtet sich diese Rennserie an alle, die Lust am sportlichen Wettkampf haben, unabhÃ¤ngig von der LeistungsfÃ¤higkeit. Der SpaÃ am Mountainbiken steht im Vordergrund. 
Einzigartig ist vielleicht der Service, das oft direkt am Abend nach den Rennen Ã¼ber 200 Bilder auf der Homepage erscheinen. Dieses Jahr werden wohl auch kleine Minivideos auf der Homepage erscheinen, die man sich kostenlos herunterladen kann. Ein gebÃ¼hrenpflichtiger Bilderservice wird bei uns nicht einkehren!

Zahlreiche Infos, Interviews und Rennberichte liefern nach jedem Rennlauf einen interessanten RÃ¼ckblick auf der Internetseite.
Termine:

1. Lauf: 24.04.2005, Sonntag                  --         Daun 
2. Lauf 08.05.2005, Sonntag                   --         Zell 
3. Lauf 16.05.2005, Pfingstmontag         --         Laufeld 
4. Lauf 12.06.2005, Sonntag                   --         Bekond 
5. Lauf 26.06.2005, Sonntag                   --         PrÃ¼m 
6. Lauf 16.07.2005, Samstag                   --         Mehring 
7. Lauf 17.07.2005, Sonntag                   --         Mehring/Zeitfahren

Weitere Infos bei Andreas Angsten (Tel. 06541-3508), Wolfgang Malk (06541 1591) sowie auf den Internetseiten unter: http://www.eifel-mosel-cup.de und unter [email protected]up.de


----------



## kaspar (23. März 2005)

ei, da muss ma doch dabei sinn!

gruß
kaspar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Distance (31. März 2005)

Hallo, ein paar Informationen zu unserem voraussichtlichen Startpaket:

Fahrer der Hauptklasse zahlen 50 EURO für 7 Läufe (jüngere Klassen billiger) und erhalten im Startpaket:

1. EIFEL MOSEL CUP KAFFEETASSE
2. 1 POWER BAR RIEGEL
3. 1 POWER BAR GEL
4. 4 Flaschen Schwollener Mineralwasser 
5. Startnummer
6. Informationen zum Rennlauf
7. Gutschein für die EMC PARTY am 16. Juli 2005


----------



## Einheimischer (31. März 2005)

WOW eine EMC Kaffeetasse, das hab ich mir als alte Kaffeetante schon immer gewünscht   
Gleich mal anmelden   

Grüße.


----------



## Distance (1. April 2005)

Einem EMC Mitglied ist ein loser Kontakt zu Jan Ullrich zu verdanken. Da Ullrich dieses Jahr wieder die Tour de France gewinnen will und schon so oft scheiterte, setzt er auf ein alternatives Vorbereitungsprogramm. 


Und jetzt kommt der Knüller! 

Jan Ullrich wird beim EMC Lauf in Daun/Mehren am Start sein! T Mobile hat Ullrich heute exklusiv über unsere Onlineanmeldung gemeldet! Er ist zwar grundsätzlich ein reiner Straßenfahrer, aber in seiner Freizeit steigt er öfter aufs Bike. 

Gesponsert wird der ganze Auftitt von T MOBILE, die auch mit einzelnen Mannschaftmitgliedern vor Ort sein wollen (Zabel und Vinokourov wahrscheinlich), die Autogramme geben . 

Na wenn das kein Saisonauftakt des EMC ist! 

(Pressemeldung des Eifel Mosel Cup eV vom 01. April 2005)


----------



## Jolly Rogers (1. April 2005)

April April


----------



## kaspar (7. April 2005)

wieso april april?

angeblich hat "dauner sprudel" extra für das rennen in mehren den hondo von "gerolsteiner" übernommen um dem ullrich paroli zu bieten.


----------



## leeqwar (7. April 2005)

in deidesheim sollte es laut dem mann am mikrofon beim zieleinlauf einen sprint auf dem downhill geben.   
sollte sowas mal vorkommen, wäre hondo natürlich genau der richtige !    

werden eigentlich die strecken gleich bleiben ? insbesondere bekond und mehring würden mich interessieren ?


----------



## Jolly Rogers (8. April 2005)

> angeblich hat "dauner sprudel" extra für das rennen in mehren den hondo von "gerolsteiner" übernommen



SO SO


----------



## kaspar (8. April 2005)

_werden eigentlich die strecken gleich bleiben ? insbesondere bekond und mehring würden mich interessieren ?_


ich kann momentan nur für bekond sprechen. da wird es auf jeden fall kleinere änderungen   an der strecke geben. ich versuche den bereich um die affenschaukel und vor der zieldurchfahrt noch attraktiver zu machen.   es soll möglichst nach der affenschaukel und damit vor dem ziel noch eine sprintmöglichkeit geben ( vielleicht wie in deidesheim im downhillbereich )   ausserdem wird die steile abfahrt, die in der wiese endete etwas entschärft  


in mehring wurde zwischenzeitlich auch an der strecke nachgearbeitet  so wie ich peter und udo kenne wird die strecke bestimmt noch besser als im letzten jahr  
zum bergzeitfahren kann ich noch nichts sagen. der reine höhenunterschied von der mosel bis zum fünfseenblick beläuft sich meines wissens auf ca. 350 Höhenmeter  da kann man schon einiges anstellen  

gruß
kaspar


----------



## Distance (14. April 2005)

Nur noch bis zum Sonntag, 17. April verbilligte Cupanmeldung beim EMC!!

Unser Startpaket (aktualisiert)für alle Cupfahrer

4 Flaschen Sprudel
1 Flasche Powerade
1 Powerriegel
1 Powergel
Startnr Lenker
Rückennr
Kabelbinder
EMC PARTY Gutschein
und eine EMC KAFFEETASSE Streng limitiert! Bild
siehe www.eifel-mosel-cup.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (18. April 2005)

Wer fährt am Sonntag?


----------



## leeqwar (18. April 2005)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer fährt am Sonntag?


sagen wir mal so:  ich werde wohl bald besitzer einer neuen tasse sein


----------



## Einheimischer (18. April 2005)

Ichichichichich  

Grüße.


----------



## Xededen (18. April 2005)

Wir alle vom Team Puhl auch .....


----------



## Wiseman (22. April 2005)

Ich bin auch dabei.

Irgendwelche Fahrgemeinschaften?

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## leeqwar (23. April 2005)

Wiseman schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin auch dabei.
> 
> Irgendwelche Fahrgemeinschaften?
> 
> ...



ihr startet schon recht früh. ich denke wir werden erst gegen 12 uhr in kirkel losfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiseman (24. April 2005)

Das Rennen hat sich für mich heute sowieso erledigt 
weil ich mich und hauptsächlich mein Bike nicht mehr rechtzeitig
in einen renntauglichen Zustand bringen kann.

Viel Erfolg denen, die fahren.

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Einheimischer (24. April 2005)

Was ist los, du musstest doch nur das Hinterrad einbauen und was ist mit dir, bist du krank oder bist du versumpft  
Auf jeden Fall schade, wir wollten extra früher los, weil wir dich schon beim Start anfeuern wollten ... naja sind ja noch ein paar Läufe  

Grüße.


----------



## Wiseman (24. April 2005)

Krank bin ich nicht.
Ich habe wohl kein glückliches Händchen was die austauschbaren Gummis der V-Brakes angeht, die haben sich einfach geweigert 
Und ohne Bremse, ich weis nicht ... Manchmal brauche ich sie ja schon.

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## 007ike (24. April 2005)

So Jungs, wie wars? Laßt mal was hören wenn ihr entspannt vorm Rechner sitzt!


----------



## Xededen (24. April 2005)

Wo warst du überhaupt ??? Du musst dich deinen Ängsten stellen   

Vom Wetter her hatten wir wirklich Glück. In der letzten Runde des letzten Rennens begann es zu regnen....

Fahrerisch wars in Ordnung....Strecke war technisch recht uninteressant, aber in Renntempo sah das wieder besser aus 

Baschdi


----------



## Limit83 (24. April 2005)

Geil wars!


----------



## Einheimischer (24. April 2005)

Aua tat das weh, vor allem als mich snoopy überrundet hat  Aber egal - war trotzdem geil  

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (25. April 2005)

lief nicht optimal, hat aber trotzdem spass gemacht   
und ich bin immer noch am rätseln, warum das rad vom einheimischen dreckiger war als meins...


----------



## tiegerbaehr (25. April 2005)

War schon toll, vor allem wegen des großen Starterfeldes. Auf die Ergebnisliste bin ich gespannt   
Ich hab mich auch diesmal nicht verbremst, gell Einheimischer??
Auf ein neues!


----------



## Einheimischer (25. April 2005)

So wie du gefahren bist, frage ich mich ernsthaft ob du überhaupt gebremst hast? Teilweise dachte ich, ich hätte einen Sportkomentator hinter mir, leider kam ich nicht allzu lange in den Genuß - starke Leistung - Respekt  

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (26. April 2005)

Habsch grad gefunden:







... hat mich an die Heimfahrt am Sonntag mit leeqwar erinnert  

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (26. April 2005)

hey... ich bin relaxt gefahren


----------



## Einheimischer (26. April 2005)

Die Ergebnisse sind online - tja war ich doch mal wieder schneller als leeqwar 
Ich möcht mal wissen warum die so lang gebraucht haben wenn doch alles falsch ist. 
Bin mal gespannt wie die das wieder geradebiegen, da ist ja echt alles durcheinander  

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (26. April 2005)

hab eben schon ne mail geschrieben.

irgendwie sieht das alles ziemlich chaotisch aus. mir sind ausser meiner falschen wertung noch weitere 2 vermutliche fehler aufgefallen...

hätte man vor ort alles klären können, wenn direkt ergebnisse da gewesen wären


----------



## Einheimischer (26. April 2005)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> hab eben schon ne mail geschrieben.
> 
> irgendwie sieht das alles ziemlich chaotisch aus. mir sind ausser meiner falschen wertung noch weitere 2 vermutliche fehler aufgefallen...
> 
> hätte man vor ort alles klären können, wenn direkt ergebnisse da gewesen wären



Nur 2!!! ich hab mindestens 5 Fehler allein in unserer Klasse gesehen - du kannst also davon ausgehen, dass ausser den vorderen Rängen rein gar nix stimmt.
Ich hab ja  meinen Unmut über das Nichtaushängen im GB schon Kund getan, das wird was mit der Cupwertung  

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (26. April 2005)

das ärgert mich auch ein wenig. da es ein cup ist, sind die punkte ja nicht sooo unwichtig.  da ist mindestens einer vor mir gewertet, den ich überholt habe (auch wenn man die fehlende runde dabei zählt) 
aber was willste da jetzt noch machen ? bei jedem volkslauf für 3 euro bekommen sie es hin richtig und schnell zu werten und da sind weitaus mehr teilnehmer am start.  
die hätten eher mal nen transponder anstatt der tasse ins starterpaket packen sollen   
was ich auch nicht verstehe ist, warum die luxemburger ihre ausscheidung ausgerechnet im sowieso schon stark gefüllten feld der msk-fahrer austragen mussten. wertung ohne, wertung mit...


----------



## tiegerbaehr (27. April 2005)

Ich kann euch beiden nur Recht geben (leequar und EH): Michael hat nur - 1 Runde, ebenso Domme und warscheinlich auch Nr. 234, der lange (vergeblich   ) sich bemüht hat an mir vorbeizukommen.
Ich werde heute mittag eine Mail mit den drei Nummern an die Veranstalter schicken.
Ich hatte etwas ähnliches befürchtet, da ich bereits im letzten Jahr 2 mal das gleiche Problem selbst hatte: beide Male um jeweils eine Runde verzählt, was zu endlosen und zum Teil fruchtlosen !!   Diskussionen geführt hat!
Da hilft nur gemeinsame Kritik!

Jürgen


----------



## Xededen (27. April 2005)

In Niederlinxweiler ist alles besser


----------



## Einheimischer (27. April 2005)

Habt ihr schon Reaktionen auf eure Emails bekommen, bei mir hat sich bis jetzt noch keiner gemeldet?

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (27. April 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Habt ihr schon Reaktionen auf eure Emails bekommen, bei mir hat sich bis jetzt noch keiner gemeldet?
> 
> Grüße.


bei mir auch nicht, komisch


----------



## leeqwar (27. April 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Habt ihr schon Reaktionen auf eure Emails bekommen, bei mir hat sich bis jetzt noch keiner gemeldet?
> 
> Grüße.


ja, hab bereits heute mittag die hart verdiente runde per mail anerkannt bekommen. neue ergebnisse sind auch online. aber ich bin immer noch nicht sicher, ob das so stimmt.  naja, andererseits wird das wohl sowieso ein streichergebnis   

@007ike: wenn man nur ctf`s fährt hat man auch keine probleme mit ergebnissen


----------



## Einheimischer (28. April 2005)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> ja, hab bereits heute mittag die hart verdiente runde per mail anerkannt bekommen. neue ergebnisse sind auch online. aber ich bin immer noch nicht sicher, ob das so stimmt.  naja, andererseits wird das wohl sowieso ein streichergebnis
> 
> @007ike: wenn man nur ctf`s fährt hat man auch keine probleme mit ergebnissen



Auf jeden Fall siehts so schon besser aus, ich hab auch noch Zweifel, will mich aber auch nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen, da ich mir nicht 100% sicher bin.
Wir waren eigentlich gar nicht schlecht - die andern waren halt nur viel besser   

Grüße.


----------



## kaspar (10. Juni 2005)

hallo,


am Sonntag, den 12.06.05 geht es in Bekond beim 4. Lauf zum Eifel-Mosel-Cup zur Sache. Bergfest im Cup und unendlich viele Berge in Bekond.
Die Strecke ist technisch anspruchsvoller geworden.  

zum Flair nur soviel:

Der Dschungel ruft!


----------



## Limit83 (10. Juni 2005)

kaspar schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> 
> 
> am Sonntag, den 12.06.05 geht es in Bekond beim 4. Lauf zum Eifel-Mosel-Cup zur Sache. Bergfest im Cup und unendlich viele Berge in Bekond.
> ...


    
Da bin ich ja mal gespannt!


----------



## kaspar (10. Juni 2005)

limit83!

wir werden uns Mühe geben!

bis Sonntag und bring gutes Wetter mit.  

gruß
Kaspar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (11. Juni 2005)

bekond war letztes jahr schon eine der geilsten strecken   
freue mich auch schon auf sonntag. kommt man von der feuchtigkeit des bodens her die "wände" denn gut hoch ?   

und dieses jahr schau ich mir die leute vor mir beim start genau an, nicht dass ich wieder mit dem rad auf dem rücken zufuss über liegende fahrer springen muss.


----------



## Limit83 (11. Juni 2005)

kaspar schrieb:
			
		

> limit83!
> 
> wir werden uns Mühe geben!
> 
> ...


Ich werde mich bemühen! Auf eine weitere Schlammschlacht hab ich Null Bock um ehrlich zu sein. Wird echt mal wieder Zeit für eine richtige Hitzeschlacht, wie z. B. Mehring 2003.
Gruß Limit!


----------



## kaspar (11. Juni 2005)

hallo,

also bis jetzt ist unsere strecke durchgehend trocken.   keinerlei nasse füße zu erwarten.  

nach dem  wetterbericht wird es keine hitzeschlacht, trotzdem werdet ihr ins  schwitzen kommen. versprochen  

bis morgen
kaspar


----------



## Limit83 (12. Juni 2005)

Hi Leute!
Verdammt geiles Rennen heute! Ich bin von Bekond immer wieder begeistert - der beste Lauf vom EMC! 
Gruß Limit!


----------



## Einheimischer (12. Juni 2005)

Schliesse mich Limit83 an - die beste Strecke überhaupt - echt genial!!!
Nochmal danke fürs Bier @Limit83   

Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (12. Juni 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Schliesse mich Limit83 an - die beste Strecke überhaupt - echt genial!!!
> Nochmal danke fürs Bier @Limit83
> 
> Grüße.


Gerne wieder!


----------



## Xededen (12. Juni 2005)

Nänänänänäääää...Der Einheimische bekommt keinen Alkohol von Dir   

Die Strecke heut in Bekond war echt der Hammer. Da habt ihr was schönes auf die Beine gestellt...War aber auch stellenweise sehr hart...

Also im letzten Jahr war Mehring mein Favorit....ich bin mal gespannt ob Mehring dieses Jahr mit Bekond konkurieren kann......


----------



## Einheimischer (12. Juni 2005)

Einer geht noch...   

Grüße.


----------



## kaspar (12. Juni 2005)

hallo jungs,

freut mich, dass es euch so gut gefallen hat! - empfehlt's weiter!

es hat aber heute auch wieder (fast) alles gepasst! ich galube, adss es für alle wieder eine runde sache war. selbst unsere zuschauer, die sich zum teil unter mountainbiken gar nichts vorstellen können, und es nur vom bierstand aus genossen haben, waren begeistert. 


schön, dass ihr dabei wart!

danke aus bekond
kaspar


----------



## leeqwar (13. Juni 2005)

in der tat wieder eine gigantische strecke !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (13. Juni 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Einer geht noch...
> 
> Grüße.


Ich glaub ich mag nicht wenn er das sagt


----------



## leeqwar (12. Juli 2005)

verdammte axt, da muss ich am wochenende noch 2x übelst in die pedale treten um die top10 wieder zu erreichen    

andere haben ihren treppchen-platz da schon sicherer   

anal.isa ist das neue rennpferd im stalle puhl, oder was ? noch vor limit und witzack. reeeeespekt.   geniess es bis zum wochenende...


----------



## Einheimischer (12. Juli 2005)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> verdammte axt, da muss ich am wochenende noch 2x übelst in die pedale treten um die top10 wieder zu erreichen
> 
> andere haben ihren treppchen-platz da schon sicherer
> 
> anal.isa ist das neue rennpferd im stalle puhl, oder was ? noch vor limit und witzack. reeeeespekt.   geniess es bis zum wochenende...



Tja ich habs da schon einfacher - selbst wenn ich am WE zweimal gewinnen würde, würde es nicht mehr für die Top 10 reichen - relax  
Naja, vieleicht reaktiviere ich ein letztes mal den Herbert  

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (12. Juli 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Tja ich habs da schon einfacher - selbst wenn ich am WE zweimal gewinnen würde, würde es nicht mehr für die Top 10 reichen - relax
> Naja, vieleicht reaktiviere ich ein letztes mal den Herbert
> 
> Grüße.









du meinst also, deine grösste herausforderung am wochenende wird sein, das bier kalt zu halten...


----------



## Einheimischer (12. Juli 2005)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> du meinst also, deine grösste herausforderung am wochenende wird sein, das bier kalt zu halten...



So siehts aus, aber mach dir keine Sorgen - kaltes Bier wurde bei mir noch nie warm  

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (12. Juli 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> So siehts aus, aber mach dir keine Sorgen - kaltes Bier wurde bei mir noch nie warm
> 
> Grüße.



Ich denke das kann man ungesehen unterschreiben


----------

